# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  فرق کارشناسی پیوسته و ناپیوسته لطفا راهنمایی کنید

## dina.kh

*سلام کسی که اخرین مدرک تحصیلی اش دیپلم باشه باید کدوم رو شرکت کنه ؟پیوسته یا  ناپیوسته ؟*

----------


## dina.kh

*up*

----------


## reza333

> *سلام کسی که اخرین مدرک تحصیلی اش دیپلم باشه باید کدوم رو شرکت کنه ؟پیوسته یا  ناپیوسته ؟*


دیپلم چه رشته ای؟
کارشناسی پیوسته ، یک بار کنکور میدی وارد دوره کارشناسی پیوسته میشی. یعنی همین کنکور سراسری یا البته بعضی رشته ها هستن که کنکور ندارن و فقط بر اساس معدل نهایی دیپلم پذیرش میکنن. ۴ سال میخونی مستقیم لیسانس میگیری.


کارشناسی ناپیوسته ، اونم میتونه با کنکور یا بی کنکور باشه ، وارد دوره کارشناسی ناپیوسته میشی ، بین دو تا دو سال و نیم درس میخونی مدرک کاردانی میگیری درست تموم میشه و فارغ التحصیل کاردانی میشه.

دوباره با کنکور یا بی کنکور بسته به رشته میتونی ادامه بدی ، وارد دوره کارشناسی میشی ، اینجام حدود دو تا دو سال و نیم درس میخونی لیسانس میگیری و میشی فارغ التحصیل لیسانس.  البته یه تعداد کمی از رشته های کاردانی ، مقطع لیسانس و بالاتر ندارن.  با همون کاردانی تمومه

 .

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza333


دیپلم چه رشته ای؟
کارشناسی پیوسته ، یک بار کنکور میدی وارد دوره کارشناسی پیوسته میشی. یعنی همین کنکور سراسری یا البته بعضی رشته ها هستن که کنکور ندارن و فقط بر اساس معدل نهایی دیپلم پذیرش میکنن. ۴ سال میخونی مستقیم لیسانس میگیری.


کارشناسی ناپیوسته ، اونم میتونه با کنکور یا بی کنکور باشه ، وارد دوره کارشناسی ناپیوسته میشی ، بین دو تا دو سال و نیم درس میخونی مدرک کاردانی میگیری درست تموم میشه و فارغ التحصیل کاردانی میشه.

دوباره با کنکور یا بی کنکور بسته به رشته میتونی ادامه بدی ، وارد دوره کارشناسی میشی ، اینجام حدود دو تا دو سال و نیم درس میخونی لیسانس میگیری و میشی فارغ التحصیل لیسانس.  البته یه تعداد کمی از رشته های کاردانی ، مقطع لیسانس و بالاتر ندارن.  با همون کاردانی تمومه

 .

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


ممنون از لطفتون 

من از دانشگاه مرخصی گرفتم برای این ترم الان داشتم راجع به رشته ها میخوندم رسیدم به این پیوسته و ناپیوسته اگر کنکور قبول شم باید برم انصراف بدم ومدرکم میشه دیپلم گفتم شاید نتونم برم 

مممنون از کمکتون*

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

از دیپلم وارد بشی با لیسانس خارج بشی میشه پیوسته! ولی از دیپلم وارد بشی و بعد فوق دیپلم بگیری بعدش کنکور بدی و لیسانس بگیری میشه ناپیوسته!

----------

